# Basic Warrior Tools



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Learn from the Spartans










Editorial Cartoon by Paul Combs

*JOHN WILLS
Training Contributor*
_Officer.com_

The recent movie _300_ reminded me about how important it is to provide ourselves with the equipment that we need to keep us safe, and to maintain a tactical advantage. In the movie, King Leonidas and his fellow Spartans were keenly aware of the importance of having every tool that they needed to "win" every encounter. Granted, their tool box was sparse compared to modern day warriors. Indeed, their duty weapons consisted only of helmet, spear, sword, and shield. But they never went to battle without being prepared. 
The shield was an important piece of a warrior's equipment. The Spartans used eight-deep shield walls, moving in perfect step like Panzer tanks to bulldoze the enemy off the field of battle. With their huge, three-foot-wide shields overlapping, each soldier was protected from his chin down to his knees, thus freeing his right hand to thrust a spear or a sword. The shield was used not so much to protect the individual carrying it, but rather to protect the warrior on his left. Therefore, losing a shield meant disgrace, and demonstrated that the individual warrior had misplaced his own welfare over that of the phalanx. Whereas a helmet was meant for personal protection, the shield was used for the common good of all. Warriors were expected to return from battle either carrying their shield, or lying on it.

Full Story: http://www.officer.com/article/article.jsp?siteSection=3&id=35609


----------

